

My start-up, wyDay (comments wanted) - wyday

I've been working on my start-up, wyDay ( http://wyday.com/ ), for the last 4 years. My main product is wyUpdate, a partially open source partially for-profit updater program. The post I put up this morning explains it best ( http://wyday.com/blog/2008/open-source-wyupdate-keep-your-users-up-to-date/ ).<p>The 4 years I've been working on the start-up hasn't been continuous - I've been simultaneously earning my bachelor's degree in electrical engineering. That's my excuse for ignoring the Paul Graham credo: "release early, release often."<p>What do you guys think? Namely, what do you think about me releasing a Windows program in the era where Web 2.0 and Cloud Computing are the buzzwords of choice?<p>What do you hate?
======
danielh
Having a quick glance at the website, I found it hard to grasp what wyUpdate
is really about.

"wyUpdate Express is the free limited version of wyUpdate"

"wyUpdate Professional includes all the features of wyUpdate Express, plus the
license to use the wyUpdate Professional Designer commercially"

Yeah, but what is wyUpdate about? Maybe you should include a 2-sentence
explanation at the top, along with a more descriptive tagline.

~~~
wyday
I explained it in the second paragraph:

"If you’ve never used wyUpdate, here’s a quick intro: wyUpdate comes in two
parts. The first part is the wyUpdate Designer to manage your versions and
create your updates. The other part is the wyUpdate Client which you include
with your application, and it does all the checking and updating of your
program."

But you're right. It's not immediately apparent. I have to fix that.

